# Horse show pictures ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Heyy everyone !! Well as some of u know this is my second show season. I have been to two shows this year. One i have had planned for a looong time and the other was a last minute decision. well here are some pics! 

1st show this year:
(Sorry the pictures from that show are bmp and horseforum.com will not upload those type of pictures) 

Okay lets try this lol 
2nd show of the year:



















































































P.S.- I only rode western because it was a last minute show and it was just to keep Cricket used to everything and me and cricket both needed to practice western because i like only ride english when i am at the barn. We ended up get 3 2nd place ribbons and 3 4th place ribbons and we were in 7 classes (i think) so i placed in 6 out of the 7 classes! At the first show i placed in 9 classed but i don't feel like listing all of the ribbons lol. ENJOY !


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

real pretty you two ! congrats on the placings


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thanks hehe


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on all the placings. The scenery in the background of the pictures is stunning.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw you guys look great!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thank you guys soo much. M2G - yes, that horse show is nice there are trees all around the arena and it is so nice because it is all shady!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

WHOO HOO for Tayler!!! yay..u got *ribbons*...*opens eyes widely*


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

you and your horse look great! and well done in placing in most of your classes! lol maybe i should start competing....


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow your horse is beautifull!! good job!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Thanks you guys SOOO much! ! ! =]


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

What are you showing in?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB! you and Cricket(SP) look great!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about Western, but I think you guys look great and congratulations on your job well done


----------

